# Cloning with 18/6 schedule



## growright35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Due to the summer heat I went to 6 hours of in the mid of day. This has helped my temps in my fridge grow, but I am faced with a question if this slows the rate the fresh cut clones. I did already take one 3 weeks ago. It has rooted and has been transplanted but is pretty small. Light? I guess my question is this. Was I lucky to get one rooted on 18/6 or does it not matter if its 24/0 or 18/6? Opinions or Facts? Thanks


----------



## growright35 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I guess I'll answer my own ? and just say it doesnt matter and I will just maybe get a lil slower growth rate.?? Thanks anyway


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Facts = I took 9 clones from 1 female at 3 months old 1 week ago and i am growing them in my fridge with 14hrs light cycle it took 5 days to see the roots showing through the base of my jiffy pellets ( peat ) ! I am hardening them at the moment to get used to the sun as they will be growing outdoors 30 mins in the morning sun and 1 hour before sunset but today i gave them 1 hour of sun and i'll give them 1 again before sunset . They do wilt a bit in the sun but they pick up again when in the fridge under the flouro's ! I am using 14 hrs of light so i can put them outdoors in a few weeks and i am doing this schedule to match the outdoor sunlight times to match ! 18/6 will be fine for you yet when you wish to start flowering put them on to 12/12 ..So if you have a 4foot X 2 foot area let them vege untill they are 2 foot tall and then put them onto 12/12 and your space should fill out rather nicely IMO ! Peace and take care !


----------



## growright35 (Aug 20, 2009)

Appreciate the reply. I have been vegging  24/0 since I started up the fridge a couple grows ago but found this summer heat too extreme, it def has helped the temps cutting light the hottest part of the day. I am running fluoros in the top (freezer) section and a small HPS in a cool tube in the lower. I have no where outside anymore so I have limited heighth. I have been vegging to only about 8-10" and seems to be a good setup. I would love to see your fridge set up as I have said before. Peace be unto you!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

To quote again from that ever handy SSSC catalog:

"One condition for this trick is: 18 hours light during the rooting of the cuttings.  If you keep the lights on for 24 hours during the rooting of the cuttings, then the cuttings will start a whole new program from the beginning on and the age of the motherplant can not be added with the cuttings age".

18/6 is the right way to go.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 11, 2009)

This may sound dumb but why should I care about the age? What do you mean? Also what is SSSC?

thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

you want mature plants so you can start to bud them asap. You dont want to sit around waiting for the plants sex to show (although it is already assumed female). 

I dont know if its true. just my input.


I do 18/6 though with no problems.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> This may sound dumb but why should I care about the age? What do you mean? Also what is SSSC?
> 
> thanks



Marijuana has to go through growth stages just like a human.  For maximum everything, the plant should be ~3 months old before flowering is induced.  You can induce flowering sooner, but it will be much less potent.

Usually a mother is grown for 2 1/2-3 months (from seed), the clone, if kept under 18/6 is the same age as the mother.  Thus, the rooted clone will be age of mother+2 weeks+ (rooting time, plus any additional veg time),= a fully mature plant a few inches tall.

SSSC= Super Sativa Seed Club  One of the earliest ('80s), seed banks in Holland.  Do a search.  They also provided more condensed information on growing pot than any book I've ever read.  40 pages of no ** and great info and how-to pics along with the seed pics.  Where I got my Williams Wonder.

DD


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 11, 2009)

I learn like 3 or 4 things on here everyday....

Never thought about it before but you make sense. My mother was only under 14 / 10 lights then to 12/12. The clones have been under 24 for 6 days now. Is there any chance if I go back to 18 now they might have a chance at still being middle aged? Wow, cant believe I am looking for a cougar, lol.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> I learn like 3 or 4 things on here everyday....
> 
> Never thought about it before but you make sense. My mother was only under 14 / 10 lights then to 12/12. The clones have been under 24 for 6 days now. Is there any chance if I go back to 18 now they might have a chance at still being middle aged? Wow, cant believe I am looking for a cougar, lol.



You should be, but I really don't know.

Is there any way to perhaps take 2 more clones from the mother, keep under 18/6 and then flower all the clones at once?

Then you could see if the 6 days of 24 affected them, the potency would be noticeably different, but I think you should be ok.

BTW, I keep my mothers under 18/6 also.  14/10 is awful close to 12/12.  You want them to think it's the middle of June, not mid August.

Just a thought.

DD


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 11, 2009)

I am home 14 hours a day, that is the only reason why I picked that schedule. I do not want anything to burn down.


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2009)

> "One condition for this trick is: 18 hours light during the rooting of the cuttings. If you keep the lights on for 24 hours during the rooting of the cuttings, then the cuttings will start a whole new program from the beginning on and the age of the motherplant can not be added with the cuttings age".


Any cutting that you take from a 2 month old plant.."IS:" two months old also. It does not, can not go back to infant/seedling stage. 
I do agree, to a point, with the longer veg/maturity and it's relationship to potency. Plants should be grown to "sexual maturity" before flowering for maximum potency. Though "I" don't believe that 3 months are required. Alternating nodes and/or preflowers are a sign of sexual maturity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Marijuana has to go through growth stages just like a human.  For maximum everything, the plant should be ~3 months old before flowering is induced.  You can induce flowering sooner, but it will be much less potent.
> 
> Usually a mother is grown for 2 1/2-3 months (from seed), the clone, if kept under 18/6 is the same age as the mother.  Thus, the rooted clone will be age of mother+2 weeks+ (rooting time, plus any additional veg time),= a fully mature plant a few inches tall.
> 
> ...



Never heard of them, but the quote about the clone age does not even make sense and from a biology point of view, cannot be correct.  When I run across inaccuracies like this in a growing publication, it makes me suspect of all their other info .


----------



## BBFan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I do agree, to a point, with the longer veg/maturity and it's relationship to potency. Plants should be grown to "sexual maturity" before flowering for maximum potency.


 
Hey Hick-
How you been? Long time no speak.

This isn't the first time I've seen this on the forums here, but I need to question source. Is this personal experience or something you've researched? I mean, apart of course from yield, once in flower, how can a plant not achieve the same potency regardless of age at that point? You may not get as many tomatoes, and maybe none as large, but they are still tomatoes, right? 

I undertand that it would take longer to create flowers under 12/12 photoperiod for a younger plant, but I just don't see how trichome production and the thca and cannabinoid production is altered due to the plants age; actual flower period cannot be shortened.

I always wait for preflowers before switching, but I'm toying with some new grow ideas regarding earlier flowering, but certainly don't want to affect potency.

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Any cutting that you take from a 2 month old plant.."IS:" two months old also. It does not, can not go back to infant/seedling stage.
> I do agree, to a point, with the longer veg/maturity and it's relationship to potency. Plants should be grown to "sexual maturity" before flowering for maximum potency. Though "I" don't believe that 3 months are required. Alternating nodes and/or preflowers are a sign of sexual maturity.



I was quoting Nevil, or at least the 1989 (?), Super Sativa Seed Club catalog.  Nevil was a very early breeder and if someone is under the age of 35 or 40 or so probably never has heard of them, or him.

Of course a cutting is the same age as the mother, no question.  I would guess that Nevil, being a breeder, did the 24 hr light trick to speed generations along and noted this as a side effect.  I don't know, but it makes sense to keep the cutting on the same light regimen as the mother.

Sort of like when you do the light poisoning trick on flowering plants and turn them hermi, 24 hours on a cutting from a mother that was on a 18/6 regimen MAY make it bounce weird.

Again, I don't know, since both my clones and mothers are under the same lights and I don't feel the need to experiment.  It's worked for 19 years, so why fix what ain't broke?

Besides, other than north of the arctic circle does anyplace on earth get 24 hrs of sunlight?  Everything needs at least some downtime to recharge.

Not trying to start an argument, or state anything as gospel, just quoting some anecdotal information that has worked for me.  At least it worked very well with the Williams Wonder I got from them in 1991.

EDIT: Dang! I thought it was here, but over at that forum with the four and the two and the zero, magazine, a kind gentleman has scanned a late '80s SSSC catalog into the 'Plant and Bud Photos' sub forum.  Might give the younguns an idea of what the oldtimers were up to 20+ years ago.  Have a look.

DD


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

> 24 hours on a cutting from a mother that was on a 18/6 regimen MAY make it bounce weird.


Ahhhhhh!. I see said the blind man .. or better understand your position. I was misunderstanding your statement. But, I still don't fully agree.  I keep all of my donors on 24/0 for years on end with absolutely no issues. 


> Besides, other than north of the arctic circle does anyplace on earth get 24 hrs of sunlight? Everything needs at least some downtime to recharge.


I believe, if you do some researching, you will find that the "need" for a dark period is not a valid claim. Plants will utilize as many hours of light as they are allotted, and any/all process's that are performed during the dark, will/do just as well in light. or "dark" is not a requisite for any known vegetative process. 
  I know it has been researched and discussed here previously.... somewhere..sometime..

Oh, and btw... I remember the old SSC.. I'm not one of the 'under 20' crowd 
I need to do some diggin'. I remember seeing an old 80's era seed catalog around here sometie back. It brought a grin, seeing some of those old strains and descriptions. "IF".. I can find it again, I'll see if I can scan 'n post some of the interesting stuff at least.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Hick

Cool, we are pretty much on the same page, just slightly different paths to the same point.

Yeah, if your donors are on a straight 24, then it's no shock to the cuttings to be on the same.  You're right, I was mainly referring to subjecting the cuttings to a different light regimen than the donor.

Mainly, it boils down to what works best for your particular situation, strain, technique and so on.  If it works well, you know it.  If it doesn't work so well, you know it even sooner. 

Finding one of those old catalogs would be a treat for the younguns that don't know we were doing this before they were born.:holysheep: 

My 22YO son was amazed when he found an old grow book from 1969.   He thinks his generation came up with all this.  

DD


----------



## growright35 (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW..Thanks to all for the discussion and info. I have kept the 18/6 schedule and have been well pleased with the change. It works well for me due to the heat in these parts. Having lights off midday really helps and now know my that mom nor cuttings will suffer...Cool


----------

